# Questions



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't show bettas, as my Betta is from a pet store..

But I was curious of a couple things, I hope this is okay to put here.

Basically, instead of asking a million questions...can somebody explain it? ^-^' Like, how you get into it, how you find bettas, ECT? 

I would be very thankful for your time!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

how to get into showing?

Join the IBC, they have a membership fee i think you pay yearly.

Invest in quality pair(usually from thailand, autions at betta shows, or from other people who breed and show bettas.

Then breed them.

when the fry are a few months old you can ship them(or take them with you) to IBC shows.

I believe you can show for 1 year without joining IBC in the 'novice' class,


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

+1
Figure out what you want to breed. Color, tail type, etc.
Research the genetics of your particular color and tail type.
Learn the standards so you can pick your breeding pairs.
Look in classified ads, aqua bid, FB and forums for breeders OR buy a hand selected pair from a Betta Shop after explaining what you are looking for.


----------

